# Barking during training



## OzVizlsa (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey vizsla lovers!

So I have had this barking and whining problem since my Rufus arrived at home, and at first I thought he would grow out of it. He is now 10 months old and still has this need to bark and whine when he isn't actively involved with whatever we are doing. 
This includes going to obedience class, while all the other dogs are sitting nicely on their mat, Rufus is whining and barking. He stops as soon as we are up and walking, or doing sits, stays etc.

Does anybody have any suggestions? I have asked the trainer and she seems to think it is just how he is... but that doesn't seem right, does it? :|


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi,

I might be totally off-base here, but the whining and the barking is probably because he is stressed, or at least that what Breeze used to do. When we went to obedience class, sitting doing nothing was extremely hard for her and she would get stressed and start whining. One thing I have discovered is that doing nothing, while being awake, is incredibly difficult for a V and require all of their attention/concentration, which can lead to stress. 

Again, I am not an expert by any means, so I might be totally out to lunch.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

maybe it is related to stress like Bertrand suggested... but I would describe my V as naggy. She whines and cries and barks i.e. nags when she wants to play etc. Maybe he's just being impatient?


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

OzVizlsa said:


> Hey vizsla lovers!
> 
> So I have had this barking and whining problem since my Rufus arrived at home, and at first I thought he would grow out of it. He is now 10 months old and still has this need to bark and whine when he isn't actively involved with whatever we are doing.
> This includes going to obedience class, while all the other dogs are sitting nicely on their mat, Rufus is whining and barking. He stops as soon as we are up and walking, or doing sits, stays etc.
> ...


This may take a lot of patience and repetition.

Ignore the barking and whining. As soon as Rufus stops barking and whining, pay with treat (high value treat, chicken, sausage, whatever he responds to really well) continuously like maybe ten small pieces. Repeat the exercise and decrease the number of treat once he exhibits prolonged good behavior. This will test your patience because Rufus may bark and whine non stop the first time but have faith.


----------



## OzVizlsa (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks all, yeah I get the feeling he is impatient and finds it hard to do nothing. I'll try what Riley455 has suggested, as I have probably been inadvertently reinforcing his barking/whining behaviour by getting him to do something else, which is what he usually wants. I'll have to put on my patience pants and try this at home before trying at training. He gets too distracting there to try have him bark it out until he is quiet. 

 btw. I love this forum!


----------



## AndyJbandBowie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes Our V Bowie has the same issue! When we teach her new tricks she barks quite a bit (I believe out of frustration) she also barks at us while we make dinner. I think it's because the kitchen counters are so high and she doesn't feel involved. Outside and will other dogs she seems to be quiet and playful with occasional excited barks. Mostly just attention barking and frustration. I'd say make him lie down or sit very time he barks! Thats what we do in the kitchen. She quickly gets bored again and barks but I make her lie down every time she barks. Now she comes into the kitchen and lies down automatically! Still after a minute or two she barks  I'm sure that can be trained to be longer and longer though!


----------

